# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #13237, καινούριος Αργυρούπολη, ειναι κανείς για bb?

## lordhyperion

καλησπέρα. 
καινούριος στο άθλημα.

ενδιαφέρομαι για 2 bb link (για αρχή) στα 5Ghz με νότια προάστεια (κυρίως). όποιος έχει όρεξη ας προσέλθει  ::

----------


## Painter

Βάλε φωτό στο wind να δούμε τί βλέπεις.

----------


## lordhyperion

έχω βγάλει τις φωτό αλλά δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο wind.awmn.net.
είναι down?

----------


## JB172

Τώρα είναι up πάντως.

----------


## lordhyperion

δικό μου το λάθος τελικά. δεν ήξερα ότι οι φωτο πρέπει να είναι με συγκεκριμένο μέγεθος σε kb. προσπαθούσα να ανεβάσω 2,2mb ανα φωτό. τώρα είναι οκ και όλες ανεβασμένες. η προσφορά για 2 bb (minimum) ισχύει.. περιμένω απαντήσεις

----------


## Cha0s

Αν τυχών με πιάσεις (awmn-2331-Cha0s) πες μου να κάνουμε καμιά δοκιμή.  ::  

(Το λέω έτσι γιατί μάλλον δεν βλεπόμαστε, αλλά με ενδιαφέρει πολύ ένα λινκ προς Αργυρούπολη μιας και πάμε από Φάληρο τώρα στην Αργυρούπολη και είναι χρήσιμο να ξαλαφρώσει λίγο το λινκ μου με Jollyroger)

----------


## lordhyperion

ok chaos. θα κάνω scan σήμερα το απόγευμα

θα ποστάρω τα αποτελέσματα του scan το βραδάκι

----------


## Cha0s

Okei  ::

----------


## lordhyperion

κάναμε ένα πρόχειρο scan με τους indian και m0rphy με laptop που είχε wifi a και πιάσαμε Iosifelis-HOME #10106 και dimitrisemily #11388. 

chaos θα σε παρακαλούσα αν υπάρχει εξοπλισμός για καλύτερο scan, και δεν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα κι εσύ, να γίνει κάποια συννενόηση με m0rphy για να κάνουμε scan το σ/κ. 

Επίσης αν υπάρει κάποιος άλλος από νότια προάστεια με ελεύθερο χρόνο και εξοπλισμό για ταρατσοscan ας έρθει σε επαφή μαζί μου.

ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Cha0s

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω κεραία για scan (μία grid που είχα γιαυτή την δουλειά μας άφησε χρόνους  ::  ).

Μπορώ να δανείσω όμως μία cisco 340 pcmcia με το pigtail αν εξυπηρετεί κάπου  ::  

Just let me know και το κανονίζουμε  ::

----------


## strom

> αν υπάρχει εξοπλισμός για καλύτερο scan

Υπάρχει κεραία τύπου σχάρας για σάρωση σε b, αρκετά καλή,
σχεδόν αχρησιμοποίητη. Στη διάθεσή σου.

----------


## indian

Ο m0rphy παίζει να έχει μια grid και εμένα μου περισσεύει ενα feeder στα 5..

----------


## lordhyperion

μπράβο ρε παίδες. ευχαριστώ για την όρεξή σας.

από ότι καταλαβαίνω αν βάλουμε τα παρακάτω:

εγώ - laptop
indian - feeder
m0rphy - grid
cha0s - pcmcia + pigtail

θα κάνουμε δουλειά. 
εγώ είμαι ελεύθερος μέχρι την κυριακή. ειδοποιήστε με, πότε έχετε ελεύθερο χρόνο να βρεθούμε για τα υλικά, ή στείλτε μου pm να συνεννοηθούμε.

σήμερα έψαξα για υλικά για το ταρατσοpc. INDIAN σου πήρα το βύσμα που ήθελες. και ευτυχώς βρήκα ένα κατάστημα στην αργυρούπολη που έχει cm9, καλώδια, πιάτα, κτλ. λογικά σε1-2 μέρες θα τα έχω μαζέψει.

ΥΓ. ερώτηση: αν αγοράσω πιάτο και καλώδιο, θα κάνουμε καλύτερο scan από ότι με το grid?

ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας

----------


## Painter

Αν στήσεις σε δώμα έχει καλώς. Αν στήσεις έξω και χρειαστείς hagerόκουτο τότε έχω διαθέσιμο ένα, θα το μετρήσω και θα σου πώ διαστάσεις.
Είδα τις φωτογραφίες στο wind αλλά εμένα δέν με είδα, αν η μεγάλη πολυκατοικία στα βόρεια σου σου κρύβει την Αγ.Τριάδα τότε εγώ είμαι κάπου σε αυτή την ευθεία.

----------


## lordhyperion

ακριβώς έτσι είναι τα πράγματα Painter με την πολυκατοικία στα βόρεια. Αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει ότι δε θα σε βρω.  :: 

όσο για το ταρατσοpc θα μπει στο δωμα για περισσότερη ασφάλεια, οπώτε δεν νομίζω να χρειαστω ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί. thanks πάντως, το εκτιμώ.  :: 

Αύριο θα επιβεβαιώσω τις πληροφορίες μου ότι το μαγαζί στην αργυρούπολη έχει υλικά wifi. Σήμερα δεν το πρόλαβα ανοιχτό, θα πάω αύριο το πρωί να ελέγξω.

σκέφτομαι να πάρω τα παρακάτω για αρχή. αν κάποιος έχει αντίρρηση ή έχει να προτείνει κάτι καλύτερο ή πιστεύει ότι έχω ξεχάσει κάτι, ας κάνει τον κόπο να απαντήσει:

pci to mini pci (x1)
CM9 ATHEROS(?) MINIPCI 802.11A/B/G (με υποδοχή για 2 κεραίες με βύσμα IPΑX/UFL)
PIGTAIL IPΑX/UFL > N-TYPE MALE
καλώδιο RF N-type male to female
πιάτο 80cm (να πάρω 100cm?)
feeder 5Ghz (μάρκα?)

(το pc το έχω ήδη)

----------


## JB172

> σκέφτομαι να πάρω τα παρακάτω για αρχή. αν κάποιος έχει αντίρρηση ή έχει να προτείνει κάτι καλύτερο ή πιστεύει ότι έχω ξεχάσει κάτι, ας κάνει τον κόπο να απαντήσει:


pci to mini pci (x1) ---->*Μπορείς να πάρεις και 4απλό pci to mini pci σε περίπτωση που θέλεις να βγάλεις πάνω από 2 link, γιατί αυτός κάνει μόνο για ένα link. Ετσι θα κάνεις οικονομία και στα pci slots του mobo σου*

CM9 ATHEROS(?) MINIPCI 802.11A/B/G (με υποδοχή για 2 κεραίες με βύσμα IPΑX/UFL) -----> *WISTRON NEWEB CM9*

PIGTAIL IPΑX/UFL > N-TYPE MALE ----> *Σωστός*

καλώδιο RF -----> *AIRCOM+ ή LMR400 ή συμβατό*

N-type male, και N-type female ------> *2 connectors, έναν για κάθε άκρη του καλωδίου*

πιάτο 80cm (να πάρω 100cm?) ----> *Το 100cm μάλλον δεν σου χρειάζεται. (Εκτός και αν θέλεις να βγάλεις κανένα πολύ μακρινό link)Πάρε Gibertini ή Extreme Europa ή κάποιο άλλο που να έχει μεγάλη βάση για να μπορεί να κατέβει χαμηλά όλο το πιάτο και να μην βρίσκει στον ιστό (εκτός και αν χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποια προέκταση ιστού τύπου "γάμα")*

feeder 5Ghz (μάρκα?) -----> *Οι πιο πολλοί από εμάς χρησιμοποιούν τα feeder που φτιάχνει o Nvak (Στείλτου pm)*

----------


## strom

> indian - feeder
> m0rphy - grid
> θα κάνουμε καλύτερο scan ...


Για σάρωση με κεραία τύπου σχάρας, προφανώς δεν χρειάζεται feeder.

Για δοκιμές σε a, έχω κι εγώ διαθέσιμο feeder (αλλά είμαι ακόμα μακριά)

----------


## indian

Feeder έχω εγώ να σου δώσω στα 5 και στα 2,4.. Τώρα τo feeder sta 2,4 το είχα πάρει από το prv shop. Τα feeder στα 5 ξέρω ότι τα φτιάχνει ο Nvak (2315 εάν δεν κάνω λάθος) και από εκεί τα είχα πάρει... δεν ξέρω εαν υπάρχουν και που μπορεις να βρεις στην αγορά..

----------


## lordhyperion

Απολογισμός ημέρας:

Satel (καλλιθέα Μηκυνών 34): αντιπρόσωπος gilbetrini (δεν έχει 80άρια πιάτα, ούτε feeder, cm9, pigtail, pci-minipci, κτλ)
Sat - Lux (αγ. Δημήτριος Βουλιαγμένης 326 κ Σουλίου 1): αντιπρόσωπος gilbetrini (μεταφέρθηκαν στη Δάφνη πάνω στη Βουλιαγμένης 200μ από τη στάση Μετρό) δεν πήγα αλλά τα gibetrini τα είχαν λίγο ακριβότερα από ότι αλλού, 40€ το αλουμινένιο
STTS (αργυρούπολη Αλίμου 128 και αργυρούπολη Ταγέου 3): αντιπρόσωπος gilbetrini (έκλεισε)
Attisat (ηλιούπολη Σοφοκλή Βενιζέλου 3): αντιπρόσωπος gilbetrini (έκλεισε)
Λαϊνάς (Άνω γλυφάδα Γεννηματά): δορυφορικά (δεν έχει gilbetrini ούτε και extreme europa, δεν έχει feeder, cm9, pigtail, pci-minipci, κτλ)

Τέλος, οι πληροφορίες μου για το κατάστημα στην Αργυρούπολη που είχε εξαρτήματα wifi (cm9, feeder, κτλ) ήταν μούφα. Το κατάστημα είναι στην προέκταση της Λ. Κύπρου προς αθήνα, στον παράδρομο της Βουλιαγμένης, στα 500μ ανάμεσα στον Ζολώτα(νυφικά) και την Almeco(καρέκλες)

Αποτέλεσμα: 

priveshop: 
-Wistron atheros cm9 29,00E
-2x pci-minipci 19,80E 
-pigtail ipax/ufl 9,80E
(δεν είχαν καλώδιο και feeder 5άρι)

Γκάγκας ΑΕ: 
-gilbertini 80cm αλουμίνιο 37,00E
-καλώδιο rf 5mδε θυμάμαι μάρκα(αμερικάνικο νομίζω) απώλειες 0,08db/m (=0,4db/5m) 12,00E (2,40E/m)
-βύσμα ntype male 2,70E

οπώτε μου λείπει N-type female, feeder και να ετοιμάσω το ταρατσοpc (mikrotik κτλ)

οι πληροφορίες είναι για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για τιμές ή για αντιπροσωπείες που έχουν κλείσει. (τζίφος τα νότια προάστεια  ::  )


---Ιndian--- thanks για τα feeder. σε περιμένω σ/κ για scan
---Chaos--- ισχύει το pcmcia που πρόσφερες για το scan? αν ναι, πες μου πότε μπορείς να βρεθούμε.
---strom--- πότε περίπου γυρίζεις? αν "αργείς ακόμη" να κανονίσω να πάρω το grid του m0rphy (αν το έχει ακόμη).
---JB172--- η mobo μου έχει 5 pci και έπειδή μου φάνηκε ακριβή η 4απλή pci-minipci, για αρχή έιπα να πάρω 2 μονές (δεν είχε διπλή) και βλέπουμε.. ωστόσο ήσουν κατατοπιστικότατος

ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας

l8r you guys..  :: [/b]

----------


## Cha0s

> ---Chaos--- ισχύει το pcmcia που πρόσφερες για το scan? αν ναι, πες μου πότε μπορείς να βρεθούμε.


Sure  :: 

Αύριο το μεσημεράκι άμα είναι κανονίζουμε να βρεθούμε  ::

----------


## geeksada

Αμα δε βρεις grid, εχω εγω μια (τη χρησιμοποιουσα στους 2,4.. κανει?). 

(btw την επομενη βδομαδα θα παω κ εγω να παρω τα πραγματα για ΒΒ, οποτε αν καποιος απο τους γλυφαδιωτες -κ οχι μονο- με βλεπει και ενδιαφερεται για link στο αμεσο μελλον ας μου στειλει.  ::  )

----------


## JB172

Πιάτα, βάσεις, ιστούς, feeder 5Ghz, στην ΠΑΝΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ, Σκρα 39 & Δημοσθένους, Καλλιθέα.

Εκεί βρήκα πιάτο Gibertini αλουμινίου 80cm ---> 24,75 euro
Εχει και feeder 5GHz με μία μικρή τρύπα στο κάτω μέρος για να φεύγει το νερό/υγρασία ---> 19 euro

Thanks tsiftakos  ::

----------


## indian

LordHyperion τελικά το βύσμα δεν μου κάνει.. Θηλυκό ήθελα.. Αλλά θα σου χρειαστεί.. Απλά πες μου που το τσίμπησες να πάω να πάρω και εγώ…Αναμένουμε για scan  ::   ::   ::

----------


## gr_kiwi

Αυτό το πόστ έπρεπε να μεταφερθεί στην ενότητα "τι στήνεται τώρα"...
Εχουμε ΄χασει την μπάλα, και εγώ τυχαία το έιδα, ενω θα μπορούσα να βοηθήσω...

Επί του θέματος ΠΑΡΑΛΙΓΟ να έχω οπτική και εγώ, αλλά από ότι βλέπω η οπτική σου προς Ελληνικό έιναι πολύ περιορισμένη λόγω της μεγάλης πολυκατοικίας που σε κόβει νότια

*Επεξεργάστηκε από fon_hussan (31/08/07,20:48): Μεταφέρθηκε στην ενότητα 'τι στήνεται τώρα' και άλλαξε ο τίτλος λίγο...*

----------


## lordhyperion

λοιπόν παιδιά σήμερα ξεσκίστηκα στην δουλειά αλλά το αποτέλεσμα είναι απερίγραπτο....

σήκωσα 2πλο κατάρτι 6 μέτρα από την ταράτσα (3,9 από το δώμα) και έκανα την από πειρα να ανέβω μέχρι την κορυφή!!! ούτε λόγως για φωτό βέβαια κρεμασμένος από κει πάνω. Η θέα όμως είναι καταπληκτική καθώς βλέπω άνετα τους #6181 Vnem και #12595 gr_kiwi και οριακά τον #2331 Cha0s. 

περιττό να περιγράψω το αίσθημα από κει ψηλά (νόμιζα ότι σηκώνω μια ladder to heaven για τους φίλους του southpark)

αύριο θα αποπειραθώ για φωτό με καλό ζουμ προς ελληνικό/άνω γλυφάδα

--- cha0s - θα σου ήμουν ευγνώμων για το pcmcia, επικοινώνησε μαζί μου όπως θες. εγώ και άυριο ταρατσόπουλος/ταρζανίδης θα είμαι  ::   :: 
--- indian - αύριο πρωί θα πάω για θυληκό n-type. θα σου χτυπήσω κι εσένα ένα  :: 
--- jb172 - φίλε με έσκισες όταν μου είπες την τιμή του gilbertini από ΠΑΝΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ αλλά τουλαχιστόν θα πατσίσω με τα επόμενα 3-4 (!) πιάτα που θα πάρω. thanx for the info πάντως  :: 
--- gr_kiwi - αυτά τα ΠΑΡΑΛΙΓΟ είναι για να τα λιώνουμε φίλε μου.. το ΠΑΡΑΛΙΓΟ τώρα είναι 2 μέτρο κάτω  ::  οπώτε η μόνη περίπτωση να μη γίνει το link είναι να μη θέλουμε.. χοχο
--- geeksada - ευχαριστώ για την προσφορά σου, θα σε ενημερώσω από το forum για το grid. ελπίζω να μπαίνεις στο forum για να συννενοηθούμε έγκαιρα.. 
--- painter - φίλε painter με τις καινούριες φωτο θα προσπαθήσω να δω πάνω από την αγ. τριάδα. ποτέ δεν ξέρεις... (να δω πως θα χωρέσουν 4 πιάτα στην κορυφή, θα πέσει γέλιο...)

----------


## JB172

> να δω πως θα χωρέσουν 4 πιάτα στην κορυφή, θα πέσει γέλιο...


Βάλε προεκτάσεις ιστού τύπου "γάμα".
Δέσε όμως καλά τον ιστό σου με αντιρρίδες, ή καλύτερα με επίτονα, για να αντέξει στα μποφόρ.
Safety first (AKA valis)  ::  




> σήκωσα 2πλο κατάρτι 6 μέτρα από την ταράτσα (3,9 από το δώμα)


Δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω, αλλά ο ιστός σου είναι παράνομος. Κοίτα μην έχεις τραβήγματα με την πολεοδομία.  ::  
Εκτός και αν έχεις άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη.

Επιτρέπεται *μονοσωλήνιος* ιστός μέχρι 4 μέτρα, αν τον βάλεις σε κάποιο σημείο της ταράτσας (και δεν ακουμπάει πουθενά), ή μέχρι 6 μέτρα αν ακουμπάει στον τοίχο του δωματίου της ταράτσας. Τίποτα δεν επιτρέπεται πάνω στο δωμάτιο της ταράτσας (επικρατεί να το ονομάζουμε δώμα), εκτός της κεντρικής κεραίας τηλεοράσεως.

Δες αυτό από internet ή αυτό ασύρματα
και αυτό από internet ή αυτό ασύρματα
καθώς και αυτό από internet ή αυτό ασύρματα

Κάτι παραπάνω ξέρει ο vangel με αυτά που έχει τραβήξει.  :: 

Κοίτα να είσαι νόμιμος και προχώρα ακάθεκτος.  :: 

Δες και τι ωραία που χωράνε τα 5 πιάτα του senius, με προεκτάσεις τύπου "γάμα", πάνω στον ιστό. Σίγουρα θα βρεις στο forum και άλλες παρόμοιες στηρίξεις πιάτων στον ιστό.

----------


## indian

Το συρματόσχοινο που έχεις για τις αντηρίδες είναι για να κρατάει ασανσέρ???  ::   ::   ::   :: 

Εγώ την είχα πατήσει και είχα πάρει λεπτό και σε κάτι μποφορια μου το έκοψε και μου κατέβασε τον ιστό.

----------


## lordhyperion

--- JB172 - φίλε μου, όπωτε κάνεις ποστ, μου κάνεις την καρδιά περιβόλι !!!  ::  

δε φταις εσύ όμως, το ξερό μου το κεφάλι φταίει που δεν έκανα σωστή έρευνα πριν ξεκινήσω...

τα νέα έχουν ως εξής: ο ιστός είναι νόμιμος από ύψος, αλλά παράνομος επειδή είναι διπλός.. τους γείτονες τους ξέρω όλους, και του δικού μου τετραγώνου και των Ανατ. και Βορ. που "φαίνομαι", και ένα 70% έχουν χτίσει παράνομα "δωματιάκια" στις ταράτσες τους, οι υπόλοιποι δεν έχουν λόγο να καταγγείλουν. είμαι στην γειτονιά 40 χρόνια (από παππού  ::  ), οπώτε καθησυχάζομαι λίγο...

σίγουρα θα μου πείτε ότι δεν μπορώ να στηριχτώ στην καλή πίστη των γειτόνων επειδή "ΕΝΑΣ λακαμάς θα κάνει τη φουστιά"  ::  , οπώτε δε μένει παρά να περιμένω...  ::  

ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές πάντως.  :: 

τώρα πρέπει να βγω για ψώνια. θα ανεβάσω φωτό της κατασκευής και της θέας το μεσημεράκι..

l8r you guys..


--- indian - καλή η ιδέα σου να βάλω ασανσέρ στον ιστό, με κουράζουν οι σκάλες μέχρι εκει πάνω.. χοχοχο

----------


## gr_kiwi

Πάντως μια συμβουλή και από εμένα.

Και εγώ φοβόμουν αντιδράσεις από την πολυκατοικία, στην οποία μάλιστα είμαι ενοικιαστής, αλλά παρ'ολα αυτά δεν μου μίλησε κανείς και τώρα έχω έναν κόμβο που έχει μαματη θέα και ΠΟΛΥ καλή κατασκευή χωρίς την παραμικρή αντίδραση. Τώρα, ότι και να μου πούνε (λέμε-ΑΝ) το πολύ πολύ να τους δώσω ένα utp να έχουν τσάμπα τσόντες  ::  γιατί δεν κατεβαίνει από εκεί τον κwλ0 τους κάτω να βαράνε  ::

----------


## fengi1

Θα σου προτεινα να μην παρεις 2x pci-minipci ,
μια και η ΜΒ σου υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην τα βλεπει και τα 2 μαζι.
Αλλωστε ειδα μιλας για 4 link οποτε παρε μια και καλη 4-πλο minipci ( 64 ευρω περιπου απο prive-shop ).

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπάρχουν μερικά motherboards που δεν υποστηρίζουν PCI bus mastering σε όλες τις PCI slots. Εκεί υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις atheros αλλά όχι με τις prism2 κάρτες. Μερικές μητρικές δίνουν στο manual ποιές slots δεν μπορούν να είναι master.

----------


## lordhyperion

--- fengi - τις PCI->miniPCI τις έχω ήδη πάρει. ελπίζω η mobo να μην είναι τόση "περήφανη" ώστε να μην τις δει..

--- acinonyx - καλή η πληροφορία σου, θα κοιτάξω το manual της mobo, thanks

--- gr_kiwi - ευχαριστώ για τη συμβουλή, ομολογώ πως μου δίνεις θάρρος. όσο για τον ιστό, αν μου πει κανείς "κατέβασέ τον" θα του πω "ανέβα εσύ να τον λύσεις, εγώ φοβάμαι"  :: 


έχω ανεβάσει 3 καινούριες φωτό στο wind με νέα οπτική Νοτ., ΝΑνατ., Βορ. κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος ας προσέλθει..

παρακάτω το πρώτο πακέτο από φωτό της κατασκευής. περιμένω σχόλια..

----------


## lordhyperion

και το δεύτερο πακέτο φωτό της κατασκευής

αν μου κάνουν καταγγελία, δε θα έρθει ούτε η ΕΕΤΤ ούτε η πολεοδομία. θα έρθει η ΕΜΥ (!!!). Αν κρεμάσω πιάτα εκει πάνω, θα μοιάζει με μετερεωλογικό σταθμό... χοχο

πάντως αλήθεια, πως σας φαίνεται η ιδέα να κολλήσω πάνω στα πιάτα, αυτοκόλλητα NOVA (ή κάτι άλλο)??

----------


## indian

ooooooOOOoooOOOOOOλε άντε να ανέβουν και τα πιάτα σιγά σιγά....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## gr_kiwi

Κατ' αρχήν να δώσω ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ γιατί παρ'ότι μεγάλος σε ηλικία, τα πόστ και η διάθεση γενικώς δείχνουν άνθρωπο με όρεξη και διάθεση 20άρη!!!!!
Δεύτερον, μη μασάς δεν σου λεει κανείς τίποτα, εκτός άν έχεις τίποτα προηγούμενα με κανέναν. Δεν κάνεις τίποτα παράνομο, και το ότι έχεις 2 ιστούς δεν είναι και ΤΟΣΟ τρομερό. Μόνο πρόσεχε, και βάλε τίποτε σχοινιά ασφαλείας ειδικά όταν ανεβάζεις πιάτα, γιατί θα δυσκολευτείς εκεί πάνω. Άσε που πρέπει να έχεις εξτρα παξιμάδια-πιάστρες, γιατί άν σου πέσει κάτι άντε να κατέβεις να το πιάσεις  :: 

Bad news.....
Βλέποντας τις νέες φωτο στο wind φοβάμαι πως πάλι δεν την έχουμε την οπτική. Έχεις πολλές πολυκατοικίες κοντά και πιο ψηλά από εσένα....

----------


## dsfak

> Κατ' αρχήν να δώσω ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ γιατί παρ'ότι μεγάλος σε ηλικία, τα πόστ και η διάθεση γενικώς δείχνουν άνθρωπο με όρεξη και διάθεση 20άρη!!!!!
> Δεύτερον, μη μασάς δεν σου λεει κανείς τίποτα, εκτός άν έχεις τίποτα προηγούμενα με κανέναν. Δεν κάνεις τίποτα παράνομο, και το ότι έχεις 2 ιστούς δεν είναι και ΤΟΣΟ τρομερό. Μόνο πρόσεχε, και βάλε τίποτε σχοινιά ασφαλείας ειδικά όταν ανεβάζεις πιάτα, γιατί θα δυσκολευτείς εκεί πάνω. Άσε που πρέπει να έχεις εξτρα παξιμάδια-πιάστρες, γιατί άν σου πέσει κάτι άντε να κατέβεις να το πιάσεις 
> 
> Μόλις ανεβάσεις πιάτα, γύρνα και ένα κατα εδώ και θα δουμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε....  *Μπορεί* και να σε περιμένει if !


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω ! Πολύ καλή δουλειά !!!

Επειδή διαχειρίζομαι εγώ τον κόμβο Iosifelis συγγνώμη που δεν σου απάντησα στο μειλ αλλά τρέχω όπως κι όλοι την σήμερον ημέρα πανικόβλητος...  ::  

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ο Iosifelis δεν πρόκειται να βγάλει άλλο ΒΒ αυτήν την στιγμή για πολλούς λόγους δυσκολιών (όπως οικονομικών, δύσκολη πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα του, έλλειψη χρόνου κ.λ.π....). Το προβλημα βέβαια είναι ότι κι αυτός βγαίνει μόνο από ένα ΒΒ και απλά τρέχει ένα ΑΡ που συνδέονται κάμποσοι clients. (Κι αυτοί με προβλήματα λόγω προβλημάτων του D-link 900 που έχει πάνω...) Ελπίζω να σηκώσεις αρκετά λινκς και να βρούμε την άκρη και με τον Iosifelis να σηκώσουμε και κάνα αλλο ΒΒ. 

Ο καιρός γαρ εγγύς !!!  ::  που λέει κι ο Λιακόπουλος....  ::

----------


## lordhyperion

ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια. θα φροντίσω οι φιλοφρονήσεις να φτάσουν στον "μεγάλο σε ηλικία" κύριο που είναι στις φωτό, ο οποίος είναι βέβαια ο fatherious ο οποίος αν δεν είχε την όρεξη 20άρη (και δεν έπιαναν τα χέρια του) θα μου έπαιρνε βδομάδες, να κάνω αυτά που κάναμε μαζί σε 3-4 μέρες.

Εγώ έχω την όρεξη 25άρη (τόσο είμαι) αλλά από φτιαξοδουλειές μέχρι δράπανο/σέγα/κορδέλα/τροχό. Ηλεκτροκόλληση δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ακόμη.. θα έρθει όμως η ώρα...  :: 

στο ζουμί τώρα:

---gr_kiwi1 - αυτό που λέω εγώ είναι ότι το αν θα μείνει ο ιστός όρθιος, σίγουρα ΔΕΝ είναι στο χέρι των γειτόνων - και παραφράζοντας εσένα - που να χτυπάνε τον πώλο τους κάτω.. χεχε

όσο αναφορά το ανεβοκατέβασμα των υλικών, δεν έχεις άδικο. είναι λίγο tricky η κατάσταση, και αν σου πέσει απο κει πάνω παξιμάδι... "λος π0ύλ0ς"!! Ανεβάσαμε χθες το πρώτο πιάτο και ετοιμαζόμαστε για το scan. 

Το ταρατσοPC είναι έτοιμο, μένει μόνο το Installation του mikrotik και το κατόπιν το setup. feeder μου έδωσε ο indian (και 5άρι και 2,4), οπώτε πιστεύω θα είναι όλα έτοιμα το βραδάκι (hardware). αν δεν βρει χρόνο ο m0rphy να στήσουμε το software (λόγω εξεταστικής), θα βγώ στα φανάρια του forum να ζητιανέψω βοήθεια...  ::  

Αν έχεις κι εσύ χρόνο (για ταρατσοιστορίες), και πετυχαίναμε καλό link ακόμη και με 1 πολυκατοικία να μας κρύβει, πιστέυω δε θα ήταν άσχημη ιδέα το link. μόνο αν συμφωνείς βέβαια..  :: 

--- dsfak - ευχαριστώ που ήρθες σε επαφή μαζί μου, αν και τα νέα δεν είναι και τόσο καλά...(αναφέρομαι στον iosifelis). Ωστόσο έχω να σου προτείνω κάτι άλλο: Σε περίπτωση που με το "καλό" scan "πετύχω" εσένα, η προσφορά μου ισχύει για BB. Εγώ θα ανέβω για scan μέσα στη βδομάδα και φυσικά θα scanάρω 360ο. Τι λές;

--- painter - υπάρχει μια πολυκατοικία που μου κόβει τη θέα, αλλά πιστεύω ότι δε θα δυσκολευτώ να σε βρω στο scan. το αυτό ισχύει και για τα bb link που έχεις μιας και από ότι βλέπω έχουν όλοι AP. Η προσφορά μου ισχύει για BB πάντως. θα ποστάρω τα αποτελέσματα του scan και αν ψήνεσαι, εγώ είμαι εντός (μέσα δηλαδή)..  :: 

--- chaos - τελικά μάλλον δε θα χρειαστώ την Pcmcia μιας και "έτρεξα" λίγο το ταρατσοpc οπώτε να μη σε τραβάω κι εσένα. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι, από τη στιγμή που έχεις AP ενεργό, και σε πετύχω στο scan, ενδιαφέρομαι για BB link..  :: 


l8r you guys..

----------


## gr_kiwi

?????????


Τι εγινε βρε παιδιά? Που χαθήκατε. Βλέπω το πιάτο να αγναντεύει εκεί πάνω αλλά ακόμα ούτε καλώδιο-feeder.... τιποτα.... Κανένα νέο γειτόνοι?????

Η προσφορά μου για βοήθεια στο στήσιμο του MT ισχύει οπότε όταν είσαστε έτοιμοι, μια πόρτα είμαστε........... ;-) :wink: :wink:

----------


## JollyRoger

η υπόλοιπη συζήτηση, κρίθηκε ανωνύμως διαγραπτέα(!)(!)(!)

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33032
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33032

 ::   ::   :: 

[edit]τελικά μεταφέρθηκε, όπως είχε γίνει, χωρίς να αφαιρεθούν τα άσχετα, στις "ερωτήσεις", ανωνύμως πάντα...[/edit]

----------


## gr_kiwi

O lordhyperion πλέον παίζει με ΜΤ 2.9.27 + quagga σε cf 128MB.... 

Άντε Παναγιώτη, καλή αρχή και καλή επιτυχία στο σκανάρισμα.... !

----------


## lordhyperion

να ευχαριστήσω των gr_kiwi για το χρόνο που διέθεσε για να στηθεί το ΜΤ στο μηχάνημα. Ανεκτίμητη η βοήθεια στα πρώτα βήματα κάποιας προσπάθειας, κι ας λέει αυτός που προσφέρει τη βοήθεια "σιγά μωρέ, δεν έκανα και τίποτα"

ευχαριστώ


εκτός απροόπτου το απόγιομα θα είμαι ταράτσα για τις τελευταίες πινελιές

----------


## gr_kiwi

Όπως και εμένα με βοήθησαν κάποιοι στο ξεκίνημα, έτσι και εγώ θέλω να βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ.  ::  
Άλλωστε αυτό είναι και το νόημα μιας οποιασδήποτε "κοινότητας" όπως είναι το AWMN

----------


## indian

Λόγο εξεταστικής έχω χάσει κάποια επεισόδια.. Έχουμε τπτ νέα από το μέτωπο??? κάποιο scan ??? Νομίζω πως έπεσε λίγο η ομάδα…

----------


## gr_kiwi

Παναγιώτη κανένα αποτέλεσμα από το scan?... Έγινε τελικά???

----------


## lordhyperion

όχι παίδες κανένα πρόβλημα. απλά έτρεχα με κάποιες υποχρεώσεις το σ/κ, και στο καπάκι κόπηκε το τηλέφωνο για 36 ώρες από έργα που γίνονταν στο δρόμο έξω από το σπίτι. όλα καλά όμως. το σκαν θα πραγματοποιηθεί με την πρώτη ευκαιρία εντός εβδομάδος.

ένας φίλος μου έδωσε και μια grid στα 2,4 σχεδόν καινούρια για σκαν...

θα επανέλθω σύντομα

----------


## lordhyperion

Καλημέρα παίδες long time no see...

τελικά έγινε το scan, με απογοητευτικά αποτελέσματα όμως!!

1)στο πρώτο scan (το οποίο έγινε με πιάτο στα 2.4) έδωσε τα παρακάτω:

#9270 Selinia1 - Σαλαμίνα
#9115 Selinia76 - Σαλαμίνα
#5091 Speedy - Κερατσίνι
#2074 Smarag-Epidavros - Επίδαυρος

2)το δεύτερο scan (με πιάτο στα 5ghz) δεν έδωσε τίποτα

3)το τρίτο scan (το οποίο έγινε με grid στα 2.4) έδωσε μόνο:

#2074 Smarag-Epidavros - Επίδαυρος


οι ερωτήσεις μου είναι οι εξής:
1) πως γίνεται με laptop-scan να έπιασα Iosifelis_HOME στα 700 μέτρα ενώ με grid και πιάτο να μην έπιασα κανέναν σε απόσταση μικρότερη των 10χλμ?!!?!?!?
2) Θα ήταν συνετό να κάνω ένα link με σαλαμίνα?
3) φήμες λένε ότι το Arnet.gr (το ασύρματο δίκτυο της Αργυρούπολης) "χαλάει" οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια για awmn link(τουλάχιστον από την αγ.Τριάδα μέχρι την Ιασωνίδου που είναι και πιο "δυνατό"). Για τον ίδιο λόγο όταν μπαίνεις με αυτοκίνητο στην αργυρούπολη, οι περισσότεροι ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί δεν πιάνουν. Μπορεί κάποιος να το επιβεβαιώσει αυτό?
4) σκεφτόμουν να έρθουμε σε συννενόηση κάποιοι από αργυρούπολη που δεν έχουμε συνδεθεί ακόμη και με κάποιο τρόπο να κάνουμε έτσι τα link μας ώστε να είναι εφικτά και να εξυπηρετούμαστε όλοι μας.

Οποιαδήποτε πρόταση είναι καλοδεχούμενη (είμαι διατεθιμένος να πάω να αγοράσω και δεύτερο πιάτο για το 4), γιατί η λύση να συνδεθώ με Επίδαυρο αρχίζει να φαίνεται πολύ λογική!!!!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> 3) φήμες λένε ότι το Arnet.gr (το ασύρματο δίκτυο της Αργυρούπολης) "χαλάει" οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια για awmn link(τουλάχιστον από την αγ.Τριάδα μέχρι την Ιασωνίδου που είναι και πιο "δυνατό"). Για τον ίδιο λόγο όταν μπαίνεις με αυτοκίνητο στην αργυρούπολη, οι περισσότεροι ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί δεν πιάνουν. Μπορεί κάποιος να το επιβεβαιώσει αυτό?


Το Arnet παίζει στους 2.4.

Οι ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί παίζουν πολύ χαμηλώτερα.
καμία σχέση με GHz  :: 

Το Arnet υποστηρίζει ότι την EIRP την υπολογίζει μόνο με την κεραία. 
Πχ με μία 20άρα κεραία θεωρούν ότι δεν περνάνε τα 20dB EIRP με ισχύ εξόδου 17dB στην συσκευή.

Προσπάθησα να το εξηγήσω στον Δήμαρχο (? αν κατάλαβα καλά με αυτόν μίλαγα) στο adslgr.com και επέμενε ότι παίζουν σε νόμιμη ισχύ με την παραπάνω θεωρία.

Βαρέθηκα να προσπαθώ να του αποδείξω τα αυτονόητα οπότε έμεινε στο φλου το θέμα τότε...

Δεν γνωρίζω τι κίνηση έχει το arnet και τι κάλυψη ακριβώς ώστε να μην μπορείς να πιάσεις ούτε beacon από γειτονικούς κόμβους...

Σίγουρα πάντως η *προσωπική* μου εκτίμηση είναι ότι πρόκειται για ένα καθαρά εμπορικό δίκτυο με καθόλου σεβασμό για την μπάντα (έτσι όπως μου τα παρουσίασαν τουλάχιστον).
Μάλλον ο μόνος σεβασμός είναι στο πορτοφόλι των κατοίκων  ::

----------


## gr_kiwi

Παναγιώτη, καλημέρα

Λυπάμαι που σου το λέω, αλλά μάλλον κάτι λάθος έχεις κάνει στο scan. Και εγώ την πρώτη φορά είχα κάνει το ίδιο λάθος.
Πρέπει να ρυθμίσεις το MT (υποθέτω ότι με αυτό έκανες το scan) να σαρώνει όλη την μπάντα. Αυτό φαίνεται γιατί είναι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ να πιάνεις κάτι με την κεραία του laptop και να μην το πιάνεις με την grid! Αν θέλεις πάρε με τηλ. να δούμε μαζί τις ρυθμίσεις.

Όσον αφορά το arnet τώρα έχεις λάθος εκεί . Το arnet όπως μπορείς να δείς και εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...t=99461&page=9 χρησιμοποιεί μια μονο συχνότητα για να παίζει σε ολο τον δήμο, όπως επίσης και μηχανήματα τελευταίας τεχνολογίας, οπότε δεν έχει παρεμβολές. Άλλωστε στον ίδιο δήμο παίζει και το skyfi και ένα σωρό άλλα ασύρματα (ιδιωτικά) ap's . Αυτά για την μπάντα των 2,4 πάντα. Για τα 5g (802.11a) δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα γενικώς. Όσο για αυτό με τους ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς είναι τελείως άσχετο με το θέμα αφού πρόκειται για άλλο φάσμα συχνοτήτων και έχει σχέση με την γεωγραφική θέση του δήμου, μια και βρίσκεται καθετα στον υμηττό.

edit * Καλα ρε Βαγγέλη πότε με πρόλαβες?  ::

----------


## lordhyperion

με τις νέες οδηγίες του gr_kiwi θα επαναληφθούν τα scan (σήμερα κιόλας, εκτός απροόπτου). ελπίζω σε πιο ελπιδοφόρα αποτελέσματα.. θα επανέλθω..

ΥΓ. Ευχαριστώ για την κατατόπιση φίλε cha0s. τώρα έχω 2 πράγματα λιγότερα να ανησυχώ (arnet/FM) χεχε

----------


## septic

με την 2.4 του γειτονα σου ειχαμε κανει client λινκ με iosifeli..... γυρο στα 24-30 +signal

για ξανα κανε ενα σκαν..

----------


## dsfak

> με την 2.4 του γειτονα σου ειχαμε κανει client λινκ με iosifeli..... γυρο στα 24-30 +signal
> 
> για ξανα κανε ενα σκαν..


Το ΑΡ του Ιοσηφέλη δεν λειτουργεί γιατί τα έχει παίξει το d-link. Το κακό είναι ότι πρέπει να βρούμε την σπιτονοικοκυρά να είναι εκεί και να μας ανοίξει... και να βρούμε και χρόνο και να πάμε... και να βρούμε και τον κάτοχο του κόμβου να μας ανοίξει....+ .....  ::  

Υπομονή...!  ::

----------


## lordhyperion

καλημέρα παίδες. 

τα αποτελέσματα με τις νέες ρυθμίσεις δεν ήταν και πολύ καλύτερα.
(σημ. scan έγινε και με το πιάτο και με τη grid στα 2.4)

στη λίστα προστέθηκαν άλλοι 2:

#9270 Selinia1 - Σαλαμίνα
#9115 Selinia76 - Σαλαμίνα
#5091 Speedy - Κερατσίνι
#2074 Smarag-Epidavros - Επίδαυρος

#405 Papashark - Πειραιάς
#8008 Kinglyr-Selinia - Σαλαμίνα

Ομολογώ πως κάτι δε μου κάθεται καλά στο scan, πιστεύω ότι λείπει ακόμη κάποια ρύθμιση... Όποιος βλέπει κάτι λάθος παρακάτω ας πει τη γνώμη του...

Radio Name: 000b6b80cf71
Mode: Station
SSID: -
Band: 2.4GHz-B
Frequency: 2464
Scan List: [checked] [2315-2499]
Security Profile: Default
Frequancy Mode: Superchannel
Country: Greece
DFS Mode: None
Propriety Extensions: post-2.9.25
Default AP: -
Default Client: -

Default Authenticate: [checked]


ευχαριστώ//

----------


## indian

Κάτι δεν μου κάθεται καλά.. Πως γίνεται να πιάνεις τόσο μακρινούς κόμβους και να μην πιάνεις κόμβους όπως ο gpalik (#2431)??.. Τελικά το feeder το μπλαβό το είχαμε αλλάξει άρα δεν έφταιγε αυτό .. Σκεφτόμουν μήπως παίζει τπτ με το καλώδιο γιατί και εγώ όταν ήμουν client το καλώδιο μου έκανε κάτι κόλπα. Τεσπα εγώ τελείωσα και με την εξεταστική οπότε εάν θες τπτ βοήθεια στα μερεμέτια ρίξε σύρμα…  ::   ::   ::

----------


## strom

> 1) πως γίνεται με laptop-scan να έπιασα Iosifelis_HOME στα 700 μέτρα
ενώ με grid και πιάτο να μην έπιασα κανέναν σε απόσταση μικρότερη των
10χλμ?!!?!?!?

Αν οι δύο σαρώσεις δεν έγιναν την ίδια μέρα και ώρα, πιθανόν ο κόμβος
Iosifelis_HOME να είναι εκτός λειτουργίας. Παλαιότερα ακουγόταν κι από εδώ, αλλά στην τελευταία σάρωση δεν φάνηκε το σήμα του.

----------

